# Blue Green Chromis



## chimera779 (Jan 7, 2011)

Is it better to keep 3 or 2 blue green chromis in a 29 gallon tank??


----------



## Thomso (Jan 7, 2011)

I would say three as they naturally showl


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

chimera779 said:


> Is it better to keep 3 or 2 blue green chromis in a 29 gallon tank??


 it doesn't really matter. i have 2 in a 100 gal but in a 30 either 3 or 2 is fine.


----------

